# Delivery Services That Allow Spiders



## Ungoliant (Apr 30, 2012)

I apologize if this is on the wrong board.

According to the U.S. Post Office Domestic Mail Manual, spiders are nonmailable regardless of whether they are dangerously venomous to humans.



> *8.5 Harmful Matter -- General*
> 
> Except as provided in this document, any article, composition, or material is nonmailable if it can kill or injure another or injure the mail or other property. Harmful matter includes, but is not limited to:
> 
> ...


Are there any private package delivery services companies that actually _allow_ spiders to be sent (within the U.S.)? If so, which ones, and what kind of requirements do they have for packaging, etc.?

If not, how are people shipping spiders?


----------



## Skeri (Apr 30, 2012)

There was another thread on this.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?138592-Legal-to-ship-tarantulas-within-NY&

Hope that helps


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the link. It looks like most people who are shipping spiders are skirting the rules by simply not telling anyone what's in the package.

I haven't looked into federal or state laws to see whether it's actually _illegal_ to ship a spider, or if it's just an issue of USPS rules. If it's not illegal, maybe there is another service that accepts spider shipments. (For example, you can't ship ammunition through the Post Office, but UPS allows it.)


UPS doesn't accept spiders.



> Prohibited Live Animals
> 
> Live Animals that are prohibited from being shipped and are not accepted for transportation include, but are not limited to:
> 
> ...



FedEx may accept live animals shipped from one _business_ to another, but that's approved on a case-by-case basis. It's unclear whether FedEx would accept spiders of any kind.



> Live Animals and Ornamental Marine Life (Including Live Fish)
> 
> FedEx Express does not accept live-animal shipments as part of its regular-scheduled service and does not transport household pets such as dogs, cats, birds and hamsters. FedEx Express may accept certain shipments of live animals such as horses, livestock and zoo animals (to and from zoo locations only) on an exception basis if approved and coordinated by the FedEx Live Animal Desk (call 1.800.405.9052).
> 
> ...


----------



## Skeri (Apr 30, 2012)

also found this

http://atshq.org/boards/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=19790

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...way-to-send-spiders-and-scorpions#post1646142

I will keep editing this post as I find more on the subject.


----------



## Ciphor (Apr 30, 2012)

http://www.mssm.edu/static_files/Test2/06081716/www.mssm.edu/biosafety/policies/pdfs/shipping.pdf

http://awic.nal.usda.gov/government-and-professional-resources/federal-laws/animal-welfare-act

Unfortunately it is not easy to figure out. many organizations have their hands in the jurisdiction over animals and biological material.

UPS allows shipping of what they consider "beneficial" bugs. Unfortunately "bees" are ok, and not considered dangerously venomous, but _all_ arachnids are not allowed because they are venomous? OK UPS! So I cannot ship a harmless wind scorpion, but shipping a bee that could cause someone to die from allergies is AOK!

http://www.ups.com/content/us/en/resources/ship/packaging/guidelines/animals.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 30, 2012)

Kinda makes you think they have some non-allergic idiot CEO making all the rules huh?





Ciphor said:


> http://www.mssm.edu/static_files/Test2/06081716/www.mssm.edu/biosafety/policies/pdfs/shipping.pdf
> 
> http://awic.nal.usda.gov/government-and-professional-resources/federal-laws/animal-welfare-act
> 
> ...


----------



## Ungoliant (May 1, 2012)

Ciphor said:


> UPS allows shipping of what they consider "beneficial" bugs. Unfortunately "bees" are ok, and not considered dangerously venomous, but _all_ arachnids are not allowed because they are venomous? OK UPS! So I cannot ship a harmless wind scorpion, but shipping a bee that could cause someone to die from allergies is AOK!


Spiders are arguably as beneficial as bees (though in different ways), and most are a lot less dangerous than bees!

However, I can understand their position from a certain perspective.

A lot of people fear spiders. (Granted, this fear is often out of proportion with the actual level of danger.)
Few people can identify spiders even to the family level.
A few spiders are capable of inflicting medically significant bites.

This is a toxic combination that is likely to cause panicky behavior among employees (and others), especially if the spider somehow gets loose.


----------



## Skeri (May 1, 2012)

Personally I don't think they really care if people ship T's occasionally as long as they are a few and packaged properly. I think this is mainly to stop anyone from putting 500 t's/whatever else in one package not packaged properly where there is harm to what is being shipped and they may get loose. I have seen quite a few people post that their local shipping place is well aware they ship Ts and are fine with it, even though its technically against their policy (this doesn't mean I suggest telling them or not telling them what you are shipping). I think it is mainly put in place so there are no animals escaping and no danger to said animals.


----------



## poisoned (May 1, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Kinda makes you think they have some non-allergic idiot CEO making all the rules huh?


Don't expect whole hive of bees to be shipped that way. Usually only queens are sent over postal service and it has been done for a long time. A guy carrying a package with 100 queens will more likely get bitten by an external bee. That said a guy who's allergic to bees, however grown up with them because of beekeeping tradition.

I agree that prohibiting T's is stupid and ignorant.


----------



## Ciphor (May 1, 2012)

Ungoliant said:


> Spiders are arguably as beneficial as bees (though in different ways), and most are a lot less dangerous than bees!
> 
> However, I can understand their position from a certain perspective.
> 
> ...


While I see your points, I'll play devils advocate a little bit here and ask who at the postal service could tell the different between an africanized killer bee and a normal honey bee? No spider is as medically significant as those bees. Not even close. Fear to me is a non-factor for mailing, as it is in a box and only the recipient would see the contents.


----------



## Ungoliant (May 2, 2012)

Ciphor said:


> While I see your points, I'll play devils advocate a little bit here and ask who at the postal service could tell the different between an africanized killer bee and a normal honey bee? No spider is as medically significant as those bees. Not even close. Fear to me is a non-factor for mailing, as it is in a box and only the recipient would see the contents.


I don't disagree with you. I'm just saying that I can understand why people who don't love spiders would have a policy that prohibits the mailing of spiders.


----------



## Ciphor (May 2, 2012)

Ungoliant said:


> I don't disagree with you. I'm just saying that I can understand why people who don't love spiders would have a policy that prohibits the mailing of spiders.


I just wish at the very least they would not say all arachnids, so many venom-less harmless arachnids. A fear of spiders to me, can be rationalized by the fact our media makes them appear so vicious and deadly, but whip scorpions and the likes, just pure ignorance to ban them.


----------



## Ungoliant (May 2, 2012)

Ciphor said:


> I just wish at the very least they would not say all arachnids, so many venom-less harmless arachnids. A fear of spiders to me, can be rationalized by the fact our media makes them appear so vicious and deadly, but whip scorpions and the likes, just pure ignorance to ban them.


Yeah, it would be nice if they accepted non-parasitic arachnids that are not venomous.


----------



## cacoseraph (May 4, 2012)

in a nutshell. not really.  there is golden state shipping on the west coast but that is about it... any nothing that covers all the states


----------

